# Car been keyed :( can it be salvage it?



## Schizophonic (Jun 8, 2006)

Its deep, and as I was inspecting it - it still had the paint residue on its side/

I looking for advise and at the moment someone has mentioned not to make any claim as this will effect my premium in the long run. Lets say we go with that and look to repair it - can it be salvage or should I just begin to look into my bodywork guy and get a quote?


----------



## autograph (May 12, 2016)

Generally if you can feel the scratch with your nail it is a bodyshop job. I Hate these threads!!! Low life ******* scum!!! JUST WHY!!!!!!
Sorry mate i feel your pain


----------



## Jam* (Apr 24, 2016)

Animals


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Looks like a respray mate, can you catch it with your nail? I hate seeing this.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

A lot can be achieved by a lot of sanding and paint measuring and paint filling and polishing but you will still see the scratch...

Sorry to say but you will have to re-spray it.


----------



## jj9 (Jun 11, 2015)

Schizophonic,

My sincere sympathies mate, what a horrible society we live in these days 

I've very recently suffered similar damage to my car so take a look in that thread as there has been a lot of good advice offered from the guys.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=378831

Cheers.


----------



## Mike_Wizz (Aug 5, 2013)

You'll be able to make it look good from 10ft but it never seems to fully go :-/ 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

As Autograph says, I hate these threads too, I feel your pain fella but only a body shop will bring it up like new again. I could do with a happy and positive thread at the moment


----------

